# Dead Coach Walking



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 1, 2017)

Butch is done at 10uhC. You know it, I know it, we all know it. It's just a matter of time now. 

https://www.cbssports.com/college-f...nes-is-now-a-dead-coach-walking-at-tennessee/


----------



## elfiii (Oct 1, 2017)

And now a musical interlude from our sponsors.


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 1, 2017)

doubt he survives the weekend...


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2017)

Who, would they hire? The bigger question might be, Who would take the Job? That place has become a graveyard for coaches.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 1, 2017)

I expect Bret Bielema or Barry Odom to get canned before Butch. Sumlin is still in the crosshairs too.


----------



## deerbandit (Oct 1, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Who, would they hire? The bigger question might be, Who would take the Job? That place has become a graveyard for coaches.



Mike Bobo!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 1, 2017)

Maybe Gruden???? I keep hearing he has ties to UT.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 1, 2017)

I guess we could add Orgeron to the list but i think his buyout is massive as well. Things must have got so bad at Tiger Rant they locked the football forum.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 1, 2017)

Here's the problem. Or maybe I should say the $9.2 million dollar problems. That's what UT would owe Butch if he's cut loose this year. No matter how you cut it, that's a lot of jack even for a school like UT. He will finish the season and then the legal hounds will try to finagle a way out of the contract.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 2, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Butch is done at 10uhC. You know it, I know it, we all know it. It's just a matter of time now.
> 
> https://www.cbssports.com/college-f...nes-is-now-a-dead-coach-walking-at-tennessee/




If Butch was smart, he would tank the rest of the season and get fired so he can walk off into the sunset with 9 million in his pocket..


----------



## joepuppy (Oct 2, 2017)

I imagine he will finish out the season. Not sure after that.


----------



## Horns (Oct 2, 2017)

Their fan base is hollering Chip Kelly


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 2, 2017)

I don't think they get Chip Kelly....Les Miles would be my guess....that guess and $5.50 will get you a latte at Starcrunk too.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 2, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> If Butch was smart, he would tank the rest of the season and get fired so he can walk off into the sunset with 9 million in his pocket..



I thought he had already done that.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 3, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> I thought he had already done that.



Going to be a long rest of the season for that fan base.. bye week and then Carolina, Bama and Kentucky.. I honestly don't think they win any of those..


----------



## ddgarcia (Oct 3, 2017)

With these massive buyouts in their contracts you have to wonder if maybe some of these coaches do it on purpose.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 3, 2017)

ddgarcia said:


> With these massive buyouts in their contracts you have to wonder if maybe some of these coaches do it on purpose.



I don't think Butch did it on purpose.. He's just that bad of a coach.. 

And the Vols get what they paid for. He was 5th on their list of prospects.. No one is wanting to be in Knoxville. The town is a dump. If an up and coming coach lands their he won't be there long if he has success..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 3, 2017)

ddgarcia said:


> With these massive buyouts in their contracts you have to wonder if maybe some of these coaches do it on purpose.



One of these days one of these millionaire attorneys will figure out how to write a performance clause into the contract. You lose better than 60% of your games in back to back seasons you are outta here and forfeit the remainder of your contract.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 3, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> One of these days one of these millionaire attorneys will figure out how to write a performance clause into the contract. You lose better than 60% of your games in back to back seasons you are outta here and forfeit the remainder of your contract.



Firing Butch and Ed at LSU will cost over 18 million..


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 3, 2017)

Wish I would have got fired, then have them hand me a check for 9 million on my way out the door.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 3, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Wish I would have got fired, then have them hand me a check for 9 million on my way out the door.



It would soften the blow a little. I still might stagger a few steps before I got to the bank though.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Oct 3, 2017)

Man I tell ya...... we were up there this past weekend. You could tell the fans were scared before the game, I even had a few fans tell me as much. After the game it as a different story, they were MAD. Not at UGA or us as fans they were mad at Butch and screaming for his head. They will lose multiple more games and the Bama game is gonna be a beat down like they got from UGA. I believe the back breaker is gonna be getting beat by UK and another loss to Vandy and he's done.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 3, 2017)

Unicoidawg said:


> Man I tell ya...... we were up there this past weekend. You could tell the fans were scared before the game, I even had a few fans tell me as much. After the game it as a different story, they were MAD. Not at UGA or us as fans they were mad at Butch and screaming for his head. They will lose multiple more games and the Bama game is gonna be a beat down like they got from UGA. I believe the back breaker is gonna be getting beat by UK and another loss to Vandy and he's done.



I can easily see 4 more losses.. And I hope it happens.


----------



## bilgerat (Oct 3, 2017)

Me thinks if he loses to South Cackalacky,,,, he's gone


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Oct 3, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> I can easily see 4 more losses.. And I hope it happens.



I don't see them not losing 4. Maybe even 5. I bet they either don't make a bowl or are in a cookie cutter bowl like the Famous Idaho Potato Bowl(I know its not an SEC bowl)


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 3, 2017)

Gridiron News is already lining up the candidates. 

http://gridironnow.com/butch-jones-exits-vols-next-coach/


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Oct 3, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Gridiron News is already lining up the candidates.
> 
> http://gridironnow.com/butch-jones-exits-vols-next-coach/



Find Fulmer and apoplogize


----------



## Spineyman (Oct 3, 2017)

HunterJoe24 said:


> Find Fulmer and apoplogize



I hear Kiffin might be still available too! You never know.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 3, 2017)

Being a young and up-and-coming coach, I would guess Jim Bob Cooter would be the more likely replacement amongst those on that list. Cooter is a Tennessee native and a former UT player and graduate assistant. Currently the offensive coordinator for the Detroit Lions. Plus, with a name like that, he'd be perfect as their head coach. Maybe he could even wear a straw hat and overalls while coaching.  Seriously, he just may be the next guy at UT.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 3, 2017)

The one guy that seriously worries me as a opposing coach would be Bob Stoops. Hope he's serious about his retirement.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 3, 2017)

HunterJoe24 said:


> Find Fulmer and apoplogize



And apologize too. Like they mean it!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 3, 2017)

rhbama3 said:


> The one guy that seriously worries me as a opposing coach would be Bob Stoops. Hope he's serious about his retirement.



After all the times he ran his mouth about the SEC, what's up with this? https://www.dawgnation.com/football/team-news/georgia-practice-report-championship-coach-attendance 

Yeah, I know coaches attend practices at other universities, but Kirby should have kept this clown away. Remember, his brother is coaching at Kentucky, a team we play soon. Maybe his bro coaching in the SEC has him interested in the SEC as well. Hope not, I've never liked the guy.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 3, 2017)

Coach Cooter.....


----------



## paulpaul (Oct 4, 2017)

Im thinking Mullen or possible PJ Fleck.


----------



## Coenen (Oct 4, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Coach Cooter.....


Pretty much the best name in sports right now. I think they make a point of saying it as many times as possible whenever the Lions are on TV.


----------



## bilgerat (Oct 4, 2017)

I heard a rumor,,,,,,,,, Les Miles


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 4, 2017)

bilgerat said:


> I heard a rumor,,,,,,,,, Les Miles





Even Les is smart enough not to commit career suicide.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 4, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Even Les is smart enough not to commit career suicide.



Not to mention LSU may want him back after this season.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 4, 2017)

All jokes aside.  What the heck happened to Tennessee!?!?  They were always good and would task anyone who played them. They sure have fallen.  On the outside looking in, one would say that firing Phil was the worst thing they could have ever done.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 4, 2017)

MCBUCK said:


> On the outside looking in, one would say that firing Phil was the worst thing they could have ever done.



Considering the replacements and their record it sure looks like it to me.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 4, 2017)

MCBUCK said:


> All jokes aside.  What the heck happened to Tennessee!?!?



Being a Bama fan and remembering the Death Penalty I'm pretty sure Karma has caught up with them.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 8, 2017)

I read this a while ago and thought this one statement sums up the problem;

“Bad, fiscally irresponsible business deals are the problem among SEC programs, not bad coaches. ”

This is why the vawls and the corn dogs and the pigs are
 all in a tight spot


----------

